# Growing green algae but not BBA



## Fish n Chips (Mar 30, 2011)

Anyone know a presurised co2 free way of growing lots of green algae on the tank glass, without growing BBA on the slow growing plants at the same time?

If I crank up the light and ammonia I can grow both algaes with ease, but I only want to grow the green stuff...


----------

